# JD 430 round baler. Good or bad?



## jettex (Jul 5, 2018)

I am looking for a round baler. Have found a couple or JD 430 locally. I am just getting started and this is all I can afford. So what do people think. Good baler or not so good. What should I look for when looking at the 2 used balers I am going to see? Are parts still avaliable? Easy to run? Any advice? I will be running it with a case/ih 1394 65 to 70 hp at PTO.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Although it's been many yrs & rd bales made since I owned one, JD 430 rd balers are good balers except for the fact they came with single twine arm,no surface wrap capability or bale push bar. I remember demonstrating & selling them when they were brand new back in the early 80's. With a little ingenuity dual twine arms & bale push bar could be added to a 430. If bale core starting becomes a problem one needs to weld a bead on leading edge of each rectangular bar on starter roll to give roll more grip on hay. If possible open tailgate/LOCK OPEN with valve then check inside of bale chamber for holes worn in side sheets of baler. If your referring to the 430 rd baler located in Weatherford for sale on CL I think it's too high $$$$ for it's age. How many steps can you see on the tread on the bale forming belts?

I think the newer models with Mega-wide pick up are easier to operate & make a more level bale easier plus I prefer electronic operated wrapping over the hydraulic type such as the 430. Although IMHO a 466 Mega-wide pick up wasn't one of JD engineers shining moments as they leave a lot to be desired.


----------



## KS John (Aug 6, 2018)

I am new to round baling also, but as mentioned above, my advice is to look for an "8" series baler. I recently picked up a 458 for $1000 at an auction. I had a broken tension arm, which I got from a salvage for $1200 and am going to do the work myself between now and hay season. I have seen several in my area (SE KS - NE OK) for around $5000 to $8000, certainly less than $10,000 if that would fit your budget. The net wrap is worth a fairly large price difference IMHO.

Good hunting!


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

My neighbor that customs bales told me he liked his 467 as well as his 469. I know I've custom baled since '87 with a 430,435,466 & 2 467's. The 467 Mega-wide pickup balers were by far the best/easiest to operate.


----------



## jettex (Jul 5, 2018)

Tx Jim said:


> Although it's been many yrs & rd bales made since I owned one, JD 430 rd balers are good balers except for the fact they came with single twine arm,no surface wrap capability or bale push bar. I remember demonstrating & selling them when they were brand new back in the early 80's. With a little ingenuity dual twine arms & bale push bar could be added to a 430. If bale core starting becomes a problem one needs to weld a bead on leading edge of each rectangular bar on starter roll to give roll more grip on hay. If possible open tailgate/LOCK OPEN with valve then check inside of bale chamber for holes worn in side sheets of baler. If your referring to the 430 rd baler located in Weatherford for sale on CL I think it's too high $$$$ for it's age. How many steps can you see on the tread on the bale forming belts?
> 
> I think the newer models with Mega-wide pick up are easier to operate & make a more level bale easier plus I prefer electronic operated wrapping over the hydraulic type such as the 430. Although IMHO a 466 Mega-wide pick up wasn't one of JD engineers shining moments as they leave a lot to be desired.


TX Jim I was looking at 2 on Craigslist in W'ford. both are in the $4000 range. That's kinda the budget I am setting. Just starting and I only have 16 acres of my own. I may do some other small places for hire. I want to let the hay sales pay for newer equipment as I can. What price do you think they should be? I just started looking so I have no idea.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Well it's difficult to guess condition of baler looking at computer screen but the 430 I viewed had a bulge in sheet metal on frt LH side where long drive chain broke. This is a common failure if one operates baler with an extremely worn chain or stuck driveline slip clutch. Plus it had no hay converging wheels(photo below) which are necessary to make good firm,level bales without leaving a lot of hay in the field. My neighbor recently purchased some used converging wheels for his JD baler & I think he told me they cost $600. I understand your problem & attempting to pay for hay equipment with 16 acres of hay is a challenge. Have you personally checked condition/wear on both balers?.


----------



## jettex (Jul 5, 2018)

TX Jim I have only seen one. I am going on 11/6 to see the other. My other choice is a case/ih 8450 that already has the new belts to put on, for the same price. The belts it has will work for a while but the owner has bought new ones to go with the baler. I almost think I like this one better. It's about 50 miles north so I haven't seen it yet. Do you have a knowledge on the 8450?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

My knowledge of CIH rd balers is very limited, My neighbor had CIH rd baler several yrs back that had twine cutting problems but I can't remember the model #. I can ask my neighbor if he remembers the model #. I think CIH rd balers were built by Hesston. Maybe some other members will chime in. If I remember correctly the JD 430 has been for sale on CL for a good period of time.


----------

